# Cheap computer stuff in Portland, Vancouver BC



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 13, 2009)

The is an collective in Portland, and Vancouver BC that sells cheap computers, laptops, and related stuff. The prices are more than reasonable, and they properly recycle the components that are no longer servicable, or usable. check them out next time your able, you might be suprised at how cheap, and good the stuff there is! http://freegeek.org and for us north of the line out west... http://freegeekvancouver.org/


----------

